# Found my trunk release button



## JerTM (Dec 12, 2014)

I was cleaning out junk from my 13 ECO MT and found the trunk release button hidden inside my glovebox.

Some may miss a few posts down, but here is my tutorial for install using GM parts.

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/137-...-remote-trunk-switch-install.html#post1640457


----------



## au201 (May 18, 2013)

Wait a second, you're saying you found that? Like from the factory?


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## sublime1996525 (May 9, 2013)

I've had a few cars where the trunk release was in the trunk. That's weird yours is though, my 2013 trunk release in on the left side.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Nothing there on my 13 LTZ. No glovebox light either. 

(My 25 yo LT had glovebox and footwell lights - but my LTZ doesn't. What's up with that?)

Did you find the sticker with the list of RPO (Regular Production Option) codes?


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

JerTM said:


> I was cleaning out junk from my 13 ECO MT and found the trunk release button hidden inside my glovebox.


Does it work? Did you buy your car used?


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Dumb question of the day. Is this a US Cruze?


----------



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

ChevyGuy said:


> No glovebox light either.
> 
> (My 25 yo LT had glovebox and footwell lights - but my LTZ doesn't. What's up with that?)


The '11s had them and then Chevy dropped it I believe after '11. I agree it's somewhat annoying not to have one.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

PanJet said:


> The '11s had them and then Chevy dropped it I believe after '11. I agree it's somewhat annoying not to have one.


The OP says his is a '13.


----------



## machinist25 (Nov 10, 2014)

PanJet said:


> ChevyGuy said:
> 
> 
> > No glovebox light either.
> ...


My '12 Eco has the harness for it. I found it while cleaning the cabin air filter today.


----------



## JerTM (Dec 12, 2014)

sublime1996525 said:


> I've had a few cars where the trunk release was in the trunk. That's weird yours is though, my 2013 trunk release in on the left side.


Do you have a picture of your trunk release?

I have a confession, I installed my switch. Here's the tutorial.

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/137-...-remote-trunk-switch-install.html#post1640457


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

machinist25 said:


> My '12 Eco has the harness for it. I found it while cleaning the cabin air filter today.


Machinist-

When the 2012's first came out, some members noticed that the glove box light socket was present, but GM removed the actual light from the box. They purchased the glove box light for a 2011 from local dealers for around $7.00 and installed it. 

I have a 2012 and I took the cabin filter out, and either I didn't look hard enough, or it's not present. Next time you're in that area could you snap a picture of where you found the socket? What panels did you have to remove to see it? I had the right small panel off the end, and the glove box out, but I didn't pull any more panels, or remove the cabin air filter housing.. 

I'd like to do that mod for <$10.00 but only if there's wires already there.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

JerTM said:


> I have a confession, I installed my switch. Here's the tutorial.


My friend, you missed an amazing opportunity... April 1st is only a few months away!


----------



## JerTM (Dec 12, 2014)

I thought about it, that's kind of why I let this troll go on for a day, I just couldn't bring myself to let it torture anyone.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

You're too kind!


----------



## BU54 (Nov 24, 2014)

Now I know why I can't find mine, sounds like it doesn't exsist.


----------



## machinist25 (Nov 10, 2014)

carbon02 said:


> machinist25 said:
> 
> 
> > My '12 Eco has the harness for it. I found it while cleaning the cabin air filter today.
> ...


Sure. I'll take a few pictures. I removed the glove compartment to see the wire and harness. I could see how the harness could be tucked into the panel that is the "roof" of the glove compartment and go unnoticed.


----------



## Mr95Kenny (Jan 13, 2019)

Here is a video I made of how I installed my own button!

https://youtu.be/ZZdaRkHc0cM


----------

